# JLT Towers, need help!



## Zeini (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi everyone,

We are planing to move to JLT area, seeking advice on the towers, 
1) which once are good and which once to avoid and for what reasons? 
2) Any specific developer you guys would suggest? 
3) Any lakes/clusters to be avoided for the bed smell or other problems?
We are looking for either spacious 1 bedroom, or 2 bedrooms apartment, latest being preferable. Maintenance of the building and quality of the finishing is important, of course would prefer something new if possible for the budget (130K+)
It would be a plus if it would be easy to access cluster M, as that's were our office is.
We don't care much for the metro, as we both will be driving, not looking for any bars etc to be close to us, prefer something quite actually.

I know there were a number of threads about JLT towers, and I've read them all, and made a "small" list of towers to check:
Tower S1
Arch tower
O2
Saba 1-3
Gold Crest (as I understood, 1 is better than 2, as 2nd tower has problems with AC)
Green Lakes (very interested in this one, how's the quality?)
Al Seef 2 (from what I read, it a good quality building, is it better that Al Seef 1?)
Tower S1 
Lake view and Lake terrace 
Shera
Lagoona Tower Movenpick 
Al Waleed Paradise 
Madina Tower

Thanks in advance for any help

P.S. Have anyone came across a good female agent? Seems very hard to find one here...


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

I have lived in Armada Tower 3 for last 18 months. No complaints as such. They can lease directly through management office so you don't have to pay agent commission usually 5-8%. Any maintenance request gets dealt within reasonably quick time. They have they same apartment available with or without furnishing, DEWA or chiller fees. So basically you can mostly choose what you want. The fixtures are of decent quality. The gym and pool could be better. Location is in Cluster P so it it NOT near etiher metro. I got one parking spot, usually no problem finding a spot.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

There are some reviews on the the below link. I don't think people are aware of that website so there aren't that many reviews yet but it might be worth it to have a look.

https://www.flatreviews.com/


----------



## Zeini (Mar 31, 2015)

rahzaa said:


> I have lived in Armada Tower 3 for last 18 months. No complaints as such. They can lease directly through management office so you don't have to pay agent commission usually 5-8%. Any maintenance request gets dealt within reasonably quick time. They have they same apartment available with or without furnishing, DEWA or chiller fees. So basically you can mostly choose what you want. The fixtures are of decent quality. The gym and pool could be better. Location is in Cluster P so it it NOT near etiher metro. I got one parking spot, usually no problem finding a spot.


rahzaa, thanks a lot. I will have a look at those towers too, kitchen looks good from the pictures. Question, have you see other Armada towers, are they worth to have a look?


----------



## Zeini (Mar 31, 2015)

QOFE said:


> There are some reviews on the the below link. I don't think people are aware of that website so there aren't that many reviews yet but it might be worth it to have a look.
> 
> Checking the website now, this might be helpful, thank you!


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Zeini said:


> QOFE said:
> 
> 
> > There are some reviews on the the below link. I don't think people are aware of that website so there aren't that many reviews yet but it might be worth it to have a look.
> ...


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Just taken up a lease on a flat in Al Seef 3 on a 2-bed place. By far the biggest and nicest we saw after seeing about 20 apartments round the marina/ JBR/ JLT. Walking distance from DAMAC/ Marina metro stop, traffic is good, room sizes are massive (compared to the others we saw, not compared to what we left in the UK but such is life in a city. Quality of the kitchen is good with marble (well, marble 'feel' rather than plastic feeling) worktops. 

Downsides according to here are that particular end of JLT is quiet and entertainment is dead, but then we've done our partying as students and like a decent nights kip now. And the lake up that end is a bit green and sludgey.


----------



## uglykidjoe (Apr 21, 2015)

How much are you paying for a 2 BHK. Sounds like an ideal choice to me.


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Paying 140k for our 2-bed apartment.


----------



## Zeini (Mar 31, 2015)

Dibblington, sound great! 140K for unfurnished apartment, is that right? Would you happen to know if the chiller fees are included?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes, unfurnished. 

No, chiller fees aren't included, but in my mind, it would have been crazy to turn down an apartment that was twice the size of the others we saw for the sake of chiller fees. To me, it's worth sucking it up and paying. Next job on the list is to sort out who we pay and how.

I can PM you the details of agent we used if you're interested, he's been good so far and is sorting the teething issues we're having with the apartment quickly and free of charge. It was empty for a while so we got the landlord down from 150k.

Anyhoo, Khazakhstan? We have a project on in Atyrau at the moment.


----------



## Zeini (Mar 31, 2015)

We went to see some of the buildings ourselves. Decided to topup for a better tower, and now considering only clusters around the lake that was converted into a park.

Yes, please, that would be a great help! I can find anything in Dubai, except a good agent.

Seems lots of companies are heading to KZ since I left.


----------

